# Saw an S3 today.....



## Zam (Feb 19, 2003)

Hey guys, why is it that I saw a S3 today?? If seemed to be pretty new. Do they actually sell it here in the US??


----------



## {ownly} (Apr 7, 2003)

*Re: Saw an S3 today..... (Zam)*

they are sold in Mxeico and some have been imported in the US.


----------



## SALVO82 (Dec 14, 2001)

*Re: Saw an S3 today..... ({ownly})*

arent they like 45k usd
? in mexico


----------



## CruiseVW (Feb 23, 2003)

*Re: Saw an S3 today..... (SALVO82)*

There are a couple Tuners that have em floating around florida. Dont remember who though. If I saw one I would prolly run them off the rode and make them let me drive it.


----------



## NC-GTI (Oct 13, 2000)

*Re: Saw an S3 today..... ({ownly})*

quote:[HR][/HR]some have been imported in the US.[HR][/HR]​Ya, sure. Need some swamp land maybe?


----------



## ahbroody (Feb 13, 2002)

*Re: Saw an S3 today..... (NC-GTI)*

quote:[HR][/HR]some have been imported in the US.
Ya, sure. Need some swamp land maybe?[HR][/HR]​http://www.motorsportsgarage.com/audi/








remove head from warm dark place when ready. I suppose this is tho only one in the U.S. right. Hmmmmmmmmm NO! I know of a few others.


----------

